

Today’s an international prime day - ehamberg
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2013/11/29/todays-a-prime-day/

======
adorable
So today is an international prime day because 291113 112913 20131129 are all
primes

Today could also have been a "perfect prime day" if MM, DD, YY and YYYY had
been prime (in addition to the above). But it's not the case...

11 -> is prime

29 -> is prime

13 -> is prime

2013 -> not prime (3 x 11 x 61)

Too bad! We will have to wait another 16 years before we have a perfect prime
day...

~~~
ruttiger
ya, but each of the factors of 2013 is prime, so that's gotta mean _something_
, right?

~~~
gnur
Isn't always possible to deconstruct the factors of a number in only primes?

~~~
s-phi-nl
I think ruttiger may mean that 2013 is the product of three unique primes
(e.g. 30=2 * 3 * 5 would be another example, but 50=5^2 * 2 is not).

------
PeekPoke
Not prime here in the UK where we write our dates DDMMYYYY.

~~~
JonnieCache
In order of increasing duration, so you get to the most important information
first. The correct order.

~~~
johndcook
I like ISO format because then alphabetical order corresponds to chronological
order.

Y-M-D and D-M-Y both have their advantages. Unfortunately my compatriots have
standardized on M-D-Y, a convention that has no advantages that I can think
of.

~~~
Edvik
While not really useful in any computer sense, M-D-Y matches common English
spoken construction "January 4th, 2015" is 1-4-15

~~~
BerislavLopac
You mean common American English. The rest of the world is using 4th January,
2015.

